# Reefer meeting in collingwood!!!!



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

Sohal tang tim has moved to collingwood with family....
His new tank arrives this friday and he is bloody excited!!!!
I figure that november will be the perfect time to hold a reefer meeting and i am inviting everyone right now....first come first served..the first 20 people that say they want to come are in.
20 is max for this meeting...and it will be a blast just like all
the other ones i hosted in the past...everyone seemed to have a blast. 
Wether your in the hobby or thinking about it..you are invited and your spouse/partner is invited too...


Stay tuned will announce the date in october.....

New tank arrives this friday..should be ready to show off by november and talk reef with all your fellow reefers guys...
These meetings are a blast...and they are only 2 hours...
Collingwood only 1 1/2 hours from taranna...easyyyyyyyy
couple of double doubles and your here! 

We have door prize draw too! 

Tim


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Tim,

Anything happen with this? I might be going North a few times for snowboarding this winter, wouldn't mind dropping by


----------

